# questions about barium enema



## alex98 (Feb 27, 2005)

well, i have to do this test in a month and just had a few questions:1) do you wear the hospital robe in the x-ray room or are you completely naked? since they flip u all over the place







2) how thick is the tube they use approximately? and is it a new tube for every patient, or do they use the same tubes and only wash them.any answers would be appreciated


----------



## IBSCF (Feb 25, 2005)

Hi alexo,You are naked but they do let you wear the gown while on the table.And I can't comment on hospital practice in terms of whether they use a new tube or not, but the size is approximately the width of your thumb.


----------



## 15827 (Apr 29, 2005)

Maybe this site can be of some help...http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/ar...m#visualContent


----------

